# Pocket knife help



## RonB (Apr 1, 2022)

I just did it for the second time - I forgot to leave my pocket knife at home and the TSA said thank you very much for another knife. 

So I need another knife now and am looking for a thin knife, (hopefully less that 1/2" from the outside of one scale to the outside of the other scale). Blade around 3" and a decent stainless steel. I keep it in my pocket most of the time and need the rust resistance. I also want a clip because I use it as a money clip. I'm not too concerned about price, but want to try to keep it below $200.

The thing is that I keep knives where I use them the most, so the pocket knife actually sees very little use. However, I have carried one almost every day for almost 70 years and it feels wrong to not have one in my pocket. BTW a knife was in my pocket almost every day of elementary, middle, and high school as well as 4 years of college and I never once stabbed anyone.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 1, 2022)

Spyderco Dargonfly 2 or Chapparal will do nicely.


----------



## Michi (Apr 1, 2022)

Böker Urban Trapper fits the bill. It’s slim and very light.


----------



## Chopper88 (Apr 1, 2022)

Zero Tolerance 0450 comes to mind.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 1, 2022)

it's maybe just over budget, but I think the Spyderco Para 2 in s110v, the dark blue one, is super cool. you can probably get an s30v or s35vn or whatever theyre using under 200?

like the spydiechef even more but it's pushing into not helpful advice territory

there are really only two companies I bother with anymore; Chris Reeve and Spyderco.


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 1, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> it's maybe just over budget, but I think the Spyderco Para 2 in s110v, the dark blue one, is super cool. you can probably get an s30v or s35vn or whatever theyre using under 200?



^^What I was thinking.

One time at Logan here in Boston I realized I had forgotten my knife in my pocket. I buried it outside by a trashcan. Came back two weeks later after the Holidays and it was still there.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Apr 1, 2022)

My edc pocket knife is cheap enough that I can hand it over to security and buy another on the way home without batting an eye. Kershaw Hotwire.

I thin bte as soon as I get home on a 14" wheel.

The steel is crap, but it will take a good edge quickly and I don't mind sharpening it often.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 1, 2022)

Spyderco Delica Hap 40 orange.


----------



## Naftoor (Apr 1, 2022)

Sounds like you use your pocket knives about as much as me, which is to say to hear it go “click” and to open mail. In which case, even AUS-8 or 8Cr13MoV will do the trick for your needs. Unless you live by the ocean, or work on boats they’ll have more than enough rust resistance for you. 

I used to recommend spyderco, but over the last 3-4 years they’ve had a few major price spikes. I only recommend grabbing them used or on a large sale at this point, they aren’t worth the premium in my opinion. 

In the lower end of the price range, there are a few solid performers. 

Ontario rat 2 is pretty well regarded as a lower cost knife. Aus 8 steel (they have an upgraded D2 version, but you’re losing out on corrosion resistance). Blade length of 3” puts it in your desired range. Thumbstud opener. Can be picked up for 30-40 bucks. 

Kershaw cryo II comes in 8Cr13MoV. It’s 3.25” blade length so a touch over what you’re looking for, and is a thumbstud, assisted (not automatic) opener which may get funny looks from law enforcement in some areas. I carried one of these for a few years, the assisted deployment is great, so long as you don’t need to be quiet. Has a few assisted opener springs fatigue and snap over the years, but kershaw has fantastic customer service for sending out replacements. 40-50 bucks depending on the sales. 

The steelwill cutjack is in your blade range. It’s a flipper running on phosphor bronze, with surprisingly great action for the price point. Only downside is it’s D2, so you’re losing some corrosion resistance there. Comes in around 50 bucks. 

Up the food chain is the (mass)drop gent, which is a surprising little piece. Super light weight, 3 inch blade in what feels like a tiny package. S35VN steel so a big step up from the others on this list. It’s only let down by having one of the single most retarded engineering decisions I’ve seen made in a pocket knife design, which is to make the pivot a Phillips head screw combined with a smooth side. This makes it so you A) have a higher chance of stripping screws. And B) you can’t use a second driver to hold the other half of the pivot, which is smooth and difficult to gain any traction on to stabilize. This leaves you with a real chance of it spinning like a merry go round as you grow an increasingly impressive collection of unsavory phrases to voice your displeasure with the design  Seems to run for about 120 nowadays. 

Then there’s the spyderco delica. Available in a rainbow of steel flavors and associated price ranges. Most common is Vg10. Very light, comes in just under 3” blade length. Thumb hole opener which is my preferred method. Only downside is I don’t personally like lockbacks, and the crazy price hikes from spyderco. If you can get it for 80-90 on sale it isn’t as egregious as the companies other offerings.


----------



## RonB (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks to all who responded. 3 or 4 stand out, but I will give this a day or two more to see if anyone else has a good recommendation. 

Of course, not all on my short list are in stock...


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 2, 2022)

If you're more inclined to go with a lesser expensive knife in case of loss, the Buck Mini Spitfire is a well made, affordable option.


----------



## Reptyle (Apr 2, 2022)

If you are staying under 200, I would echo some of the others and choose a spyderco. There are still some pretty good deals out there too. 

The Caly 3 is fantastic, but may be pushing the budget a little. The Native or Chaparral may also work for you. The Delica is always a classic and can still be readily found under 100.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 2, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> I used to recommend spyderco, but over the last 3-4 years they’ve had a few major price spikes. I only recommend grabbing them used or on a large sale at this point, they aren’t worth the premium in my opinion.



I appreciate that, but Spydercos are often made in Colorado or Japan, where labor has simply gotten more expensive over time.

I'd love to be paying 2015 prices again but I don't think that's particularly realistic. 

JMO, but I still think even post price increases, Spydercos are still a pretty good bargain. I think especially compared to their main competitor (Benchmade) who I think largely make knives with noticeably inferior fit & finish even if I personally prefer BM designs most of the time.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Apr 2, 2022)

I had a similar thing happen at an airport. I was given the option to go back to my car to leave the knife there, so I said ok. Not really wanting to go all the way back to the car, I found a hiding place high on top of a large wall mounted sculpture (I'm 6-4). You couldn't see it up there unless you were on a ladder. Went back after I returned from my trip and got my knife.


----------



## Chopper88 (Apr 2, 2022)

I love Spyderco, and everything they stand for, my Manix 2 S110V G10 is one of my favorite knives, I just really wish they hadn't 'screwed up' the Advocate. 

I was really excited about it, then read about some bearing/washer problems in the first reviews. They brought out a revised version with different washers, but whoever I asked only had old stock or said they couldn't supply a specific version. Shortly after the whole thing was discontinued, and I never got one


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2022)

Like my Spyderco full size CPM S30V is my workhorse. Super blue carbon is thinnest grind seen on spdy. That & flat hap40 you can't get anymore. Out of production & stock.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Rangen (Apr 3, 2022)

The Spyderco Chaparral uses stainless CTS-XHP steel. It's intended as a nod to the gentleman's pocketknife, and nicely thin for pocket carry. I have two, and I love 'em. The more recent acquisition was in maple, and I think it's gorgeous, as well as very functional. Haven't checked lately, but when I got mine, it was well within your price range:


----------



## RonB (Apr 7, 2022)

Thanks again to all. I wound up ordering a Spyderco Chaparral in carbon fiber. It was one of the thinnest I could find at well under.5".


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 8, 2022)

Good choice


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 8, 2022)

Send a picture when you get it. 

My Protect Godfather carbon fiber switch blade. Not legal in Hawaii but bought it on line. 
It's good quality strong spring lock fast opening.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 8, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Send a picture when you get it.
> 
> My Protect Godfather carbon fiber switch blade. Not legal in Hawaii but bought it on line.
> It's good quality strong spring lock fast opening.
> ...



mate, good/bad news for you.

it's only illegal if someone does something about it. Im guessing in your case, they wont.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 8, 2022)

Yeh some places won't sell to illegal states. Others don't care. Always wanted one. Did research best automatic knife PRO-TECH kept coming up. American company had video's on line how they are made. It is thin body, but this isn't a small knife 4" blade, 5.5" closed. Has a strong plunge lock you can feel in your hand when it snaps open. 

I saw on line how they cut the bevel then hone it on leather wheel. It's sharpness not up to my 
Picky level. Took it to a 8K edge. Lift blade after each stroke didn't want to mess up black coating on blade. Couldn't find burr because bevel was pretty steep. Continued until got spine high enough to get a burr. So it's a blended bevel. Quite a bit sharper than our of the box.


----------



## RonB (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks again to all who commented. The Chaparral arrived today. Very nice, but it could be sharper. But then, I have never been happy with the edge of a new knife with the exception on a petty some guy from Sweden named Dalman made for me.


----------



## Rangen (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice knife! Yes, Spydercos come with a generic ground edge that must be sharpened by any user who cares about having a good edge. Sometimes there is a bit of overheated steel at the edge that needs to be sharpened off before you will get a great edge. Sometimes not.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 11, 2022)

You can get a sharper edge on that CTS-XHP steel. Nice understated Spyderco.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 11, 2022)

I carried a Chap daily for a year or so. Very nice and capable knife.

The edges of most all factory knives are not the best. They are massed produced for the masses. If they make them appealing to us knife knuts, they'd be too fragile for the average user and they'd be dealing with complaints all the time.

With all due respect in regard to the overheated edge steel, this is largely internet lore oft repeated by so-called knife reviewers on YouTube. The fact is, in all of their owned and contracted facilities, all Spyderco knives are sharpened under coolant. Sal himself has confirmed that and said he doesn't understand this assertion. I know guys like Outpost76 says he has to sharpen two or three times to "get into the good steel" but I just don't understand that. Maybe it's happening but I don't know what the cause is.

I've absolutely had many Spydercos with uneven grinds and burrs remaining but again, I could say that about many of the popular makers.

Now Bark River Knives? Yeah, there's a good chance you'll have damaged steel from the sharpening process. Heck, there's a fair chance with them that you won't even get the steel they say it is, but that's a discussion for another place.


----------



## Rangen (Apr 11, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> With all due respect in regard to the overheated edge steel, this is largely internet lore oft repeated by so-called knife reviewers on YouTube. The fact is, in all of their owned and contracted facilities, all Spyderco knives are sharpened under coolant. Sal himself has confirmed that and said he doesn't understand this assertion. I know guys like Outpost76 says he has to sharpen two or three times to "get into the good steel" but I just don't understand that. Maybe it's happening but I don't know what the cause is.



For clarity, I was repeating the lore I'd heard, not speaking from personal experience. I have more Sypdercos than I'd care to admit. I've sharpened all of them, and never had the impression I had to get past bad steel.


----------



## Chopper88 (Apr 11, 2022)

Great choice!

As I already mentioned earlier the Manix 2 is one of my favorite knives, I think the leaf shape and full flat grind work well for a pocket knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 11, 2022)

Chopper88 said:


> Great choice!
> 
> As I already mentioned earlier the Manix 2 is one of my favorite knives, I think the leaf shape and full flat grind work well for a pocket knife.



A modified Endela finally kicked a M2LW out of my pocket but I'm starting to get twitchy to get back to it. With my back issues, I've arrived at a place that no matter how slim, I just can't carry a wallet in my back pocket and so it shares real estate with my knife and keys. That made the Manix a touch wide but I love that knife so much I have no doubt I'll go back to it before too long.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 11, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I carried a Chap daily for a year or so. Very nice and capable knife.
> 
> The edges of most all factory knives are not the best. They are massed produced for the masses. If they make them appealing to us knife knuts, they'd be too fragile for the average user and they'd be dealing with complaints all the time.
> 
> ...



iirc the overheated edge thing was a sort of guessing game about some early Zero Tolerance Elmax heat treats, which irrespective of why they were the way they were, _were _dogshit

never heard about Spyderco having any similar sort of problems.

lots of really cheap knives that are sharpened on belts without care do get damaged steel, but part of paying for a Spyderco is that they take the time to do it right, and indeed Ive never had a problem with one and Ive owned tons.

anyway OOTB spyderco edges are fine but not amazing. but they are sharpened at a fairly steep angle for a factory pocket knife so at least you dont have to do a massive amount of work on them

also this:


----------



## RonB (Apr 11, 2022)

Chopper88 said:


> Great choice!
> 
> As I already mentioned earlier the Manix 2 is one of my favorite knives, I think the leaf shape and full flat grind work well for a pocket knife.


I really like the shape of that knife, but it's a tad bit bigger than I wanted.


----------



## Chopper88 (Apr 12, 2022)

RonB said:


> I really like the shape of that knife, but it's a tad bit bigger than I wanted.



Yeah I didn't even consider suggesting it for that reason.
But with the Chaparral, you'll enjoy a lot of the same positives in a smaller package


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 19, 2022)

lots of love for Spyderco!! 

your description screamed Benchmade Proper to me. a gentlemans knife you dont use all the time, but it's there when duty calls.

for me? i'd get the Benchmade Mini Osborne..but i have way too many knives and these days my SAK Farmer rides shotgun in my pocket most days.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 19, 2022)

WAIT! i would like to amend my decision above. i assume slip-joint knife. which is why i suggested the Proper. SCREW THAT!

i have been on a GiantMouse thing. i am eyeballing the GiantMouse Ace Sonoma, because i live in Sonoma County, CA.

BUT!! look at the ACE FARLEY!! wow. a modern slip-joint!!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 19, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> WAIT! i would like to amend my decision above. i assume slip-joint knife. which is why i suggested the Proper. SCREW THAT!
> 
> i have been on a GiantMouse thing. i am eyeballing the GiantMouse Ace Sonoma, because i live in Sonoma County, CA.
> 
> ...



There's actually a wide selection of modern slip joints these days. lionSTEEL makes several varieties with the Thrill probably being the most "modern". Viper has a few models as well with the Key being popular and the Dan getting very high praise from those in regions where no lock is mandatory.

Also, while I don't see that specific Giant Mouse model on the site, Lynch Northwest is now a dealer and sells them with their titanium clip if you're interested.









LynchNW Knives — Lynch Northwest - Everyday Carry Gear


LynchNW Exclusives, Mods, Combos and Customized Knives




www.lynchnw.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 19, 2022)

Oh and in keeping with the Spyderco love, they make a number of slip joints with the UKPK being kind of the flagship. It's an excellent knife that can be had different variants.


----------



## Seth (Apr 22, 2022)

I love my little dragon fly. Over budget, but I have some small (and large) sebenzas dating from 2012. Contact me privately.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 22, 2022)

Seth said:


> I love my little dragon fly. Over budget, but I have some small (and large) sebenzas dating from 2012. Contact me privately.


I have dragonfly Salt edition. It never leaves my PFD for kayaking. Great tiny knife.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 22, 2022)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I have dragonfly Salt edition. It never leaves my PFD for kayaking. Great tiny knife.



Have a look at the SNAPIT Salt. It can be clipped to the outside of the vest.









Snap-It™ Salt® FRN/Kraton - Spyderco, Inc.


The Snap-It Salt traces its history back to the original Snap-It design, which was a unique departure from Spyderco’s groundbreaking CLIPIT® knives. Instead of a pocket clip, it featured a snap shackle attached to the pivot-pin end of the handle ...




www.spyderco.com





I saw a YT video where a guy credits it with saving his life on a boat. He was in the cabin when it capsized and it triggered his auto-flotation device and pinned him up against the floor (now ceiling) and he couldn't get out. He was able to reach up, unclip the knife, cut his device and swim free.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Have a look at the SNAPIT Salt. It can be clipped to the outside of the vest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine saved me. Maybe not my life, but some embarrassment. I got tangled in my fishing line and weeds. Wind blew me into the shoreline. Had to cut myself free. I couldn’t even reach my boat knife.


----------



## wabi (Apr 22, 2022)

There's plenty of great knives out there in the size and quality, but as quality and reliability go up...so does the price. I have some bias as I have knife maker friends. I tend to look at both the knife designer AND the manufacturer as well. that said..Ernest Emerson has some nice smaller knives...most recently the Junebug. The Mini A-100, mini CQC7,mini Commander, and Horseman come to mind. A family owned company, Emerson Knives has the best customer service in the industry. A lot has been said of Spyderco...and I own several of them, but Benchmade, Kershaw, and ZT have many offerings in the smaller size. Bob Terzuola has several designs in the production knife side of things, as does Tom Mayo and Jens Anso. Ken Onion of course has lots of designs with Kershaw. One of his shop guys, Jeff Park has a nice knife design called the Bones. There is a plethora of knives in the smaller size. My personal knife carry right now is an Emerson CQC6, and a Junebug. Working around the yard...I carry a well used Spyderco Salt....which I also carry when I am out fishing.


----------

